# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Had the same dream 5 times last night :)

## cyanidebaby

Has this happened to anyone here? What do you make of it? Thanks  ::D:

----------


## zebrah

This has happened to me several times before. I am not sure why it occurs. It's not common, but not extremely rare.

----------


## cyanidebaby

Cool, thanks. Was your dream a good one?  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

> Cool, thanks. Was your dream a good one?



Uh, I can hardly recall them. They were mostly just average dreams that I kept having.

----------


## cyanidebaby

Ok, thanks, just wondered because I tried a new incubation method and this was the result. It half worked but lucidity should've happened, it's maddening that I never realised. Did you get lucid in many?  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

> Ok, thanks, just wondered because I tried a new incubation method and this was the result. It half worked but lucidity should've happened, it's maddening that I never realised. Did you get lucid in many?



I did not get lucid in any of them, most were before I knew what lucid dreaming was. Don't worry about not becoming lucid. It happens to everyone.

----------


## Snorlax

Wow I've had recurring dreams, but never on the same night. The only thing I really know about them is that sometimes they can be a useful sign for becoming lucid.

----------


## Taffy

When I was a kid I had the same nightmare every night for about 5 days. It wasn't a particulary scary one, but still. And then after that they went away, only to come back again for one night about a whole year later.

----------


## Aeolar

Unfortunately I have never had a recurring dream in my life >.< I wish...

----------


## Chimpertainment

Weird...last night i had four dreams with the same setting and theme. It was basically the same thing 4 times over with small changes each time. Interesting..

----------


## scorqyon

I had a recurring dream like 4 days. (the dream wasn't always the same...just the same theme)
The dream was about health problems:
1. In the first dream I dreamed that I had heart problems and my heart got out of the chest. I was carrying it in my hands, scared all the way to the doctor. He said I had to keep it safe out of my chest for like 3 days and I shall be fine.
2. I had problems with my penis. It was secreting an yellow substance and it looked very bad. When I went to the doctor he said I have penis cancer.
3.I had again heat problems but more approached to real (heart pain). It wasn't again something ridiculous like the heart jumping out of my chest. It was just hurting. The doctor was a man and he was homosexual. He put me on bed to see my heartbeat rate. When he put me on the bed the heart was hurting stronger.
4. I hardly remember this one. I had a hormonal disorder and I was decreasing in age. When I was looking into the mirror I was just flesh and bones. I looked weird, my face was distorted. The dream lasted until I turned into a baby and I was very scared I could die.

----------


## cyanidebaby

Wow, those dreams aren't pleasant, I'm sorry to hear that you had to have multiple bad health dreams. NB: When I've liked bad experiences in the thread, I'm using the 'thanks' system which used to be here, I don't like your misfortunes, that would be mean.

----------


## Solarflare

yup, i had, not the same dream, but they were a continuing story that was 4 dreams long and happened on the same day.

----------


## Marm

Recurring dreams are open to many different interpretations. Sometimes they are 'messages' from the subconscious, especially if you've been thinking about something in particular for a prolonged period of time. So if you think carefully about what you have dreamt, then you might just be able to make some sense of it.

----------

